# Antique Molding



## AntonVan (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi All, 

I have been wondering if there is any moldings not possible with a router. Especially with regards to combining profiles and such, one may think there is nothing that cannot be accomplished with a router. I have read posts on router bits usage on this site and I am almost convinced one could, given the right combination of bits, accomplish anything that was done before. But not yet...

Some time ago I vaguely recall reading something to that effect, but I am unable to find it again. Basically, what was referred to was an old antique molding (I think), a technique that is "lost" with the router. I have made the mistake of mentioning this to some colleagues and now have been charged to prove my statement. 

Any information from you wise guys on the forum would be much appreciated. 

Thanks, Anton


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

It seems to me that most operations possible with a molding plane could be reproduced with a router bit of the appropriate profile. The possible exception might be certain undercut profiles, similar to the falling crest of a wave, where the plane could be positioned to give that profile, but the rotational nature of the router bit would make the profile difficult, if not impossible.

Some antique moldings also had hand-cut (carved) details that couldn't be replicated with a router bit unless under CNC control.


----------

